
Bill Gates sides with FBI on demand for Apple backdoor to shooter's iPhone - cseelus
http://www.cnet.com/news/bill-gates-sides-with-fbi-on-demand-for-backdoor-to-shooters-iphone-massacre-san-bernardino/
======
freddealmeida
I can't help but think this clearly demarks the largest difference between
apple and microsoft. MS will sell your security and privacy and rights for
some temporary safety.

